# Built rb26, gt40 18psi and only 300whp? help



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out an issue someone is having with their 89 skyline gtr.

Over the winter, he had the bottom end rebuilt, upgraded all his fuel, added a gt40r turbo etc.

I dont know how they did it, but they are dynoing it on a 2 wheel dyno. the awd light is on in the dash and he still can dyno it. 

At 18psi this turbo could be pushing a lot more power on this motor then 320whp. Could the awd be stopping him? or is there something else thats the problem>

We've been reading up that the coil packs could also cause this?

Any questions or need mroe info let me know!


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

89 skyline GTR

GT40 oil and water cooled
HKS fuel rail
Precision 1000cc injectors
Aeromotive fuel pressure regulator
inline fuel pump
4 " downpipe and exaust
ACT 4 puck clutch
AEM ecu
stock coilpacks and ingnitor
HKS wastegate at 18psi spring
HKS BOV

At 18psi he only hits 320whp and 260 trq. It doesnt make sence. It should be pushing a lot more. 

If hes on the highway cruising at 80mph, hes at o boost. Not in vacuum.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

cam timing could be WAY out maybe? Although it would have to be rediculous to get that little power from that setup :S 

Christ knows im just blathering! ignore me


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

M SKinner said:


> cam timing could be WAY out maybe?


Comparing the timing with the gun and what it AEM is reading, its good.

i might've though it might have something to do with the awd set up not working. trying to transfer power to the front or something since they have the weird AWD set ups Atessa?


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

01integrase said:


> Comparing the timing with the gun and what it AEM is reading, its good.
> 
> i might've though it might have something to do with the awd set up not working. trying to transfer power to the front or something since they have the weird AWD set ups Atessa?




If the awd fuse is pulled, and the light is on, no power can be send to the front.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

M SKinner said:


> If the awd fuse is pulled, and the light is on, no power can be send to the front.


what would make the car run at 0 boost cruising at 80mph in 5th gear? somethng just isnt right.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

going by what spec you've listed its the cylinder head that needs prep work!! 264-272 cams and a major port job.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

what sort of fuel is it mapped to? warm american piss?


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

bkvj said:


> what sort of fuel is it mapped to? warm american piss?



hot canadian piss! LOL

91 octane right now, then c16 if we figure out the problem


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

91? oh dear


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

matty32 said:


> 91? oh dear



Thats the highest we have here! its ridiculous!!

we have plenty of cars pushing 300-450whp on 91 just fine


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

What part of Canada ?? Nice build for this country (I'm in Canada too). Verify the boost pressure is infact 18psi. Which gt40 turbo ?? What a/r housing ??
I am currently running a 4088R with the 1.06 a/r and judging from my experience you are missing out on alot of hp by not running 1.5 bar+. But, you'll need alot more work engine wise to run anywhere near 2 bar. What kind of a/f reading do you get at full boost WOT ?? Maybe overfueling ????
My car runs 0 boost at 120km/h, but my a/f ratio is right on 15.5 and I barely touch the gas pedal.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Well after last night he hit the dyno once more.

Replaced the coilpacks and ignitor. Did absolutly no difference.

They set the timing agian

got the same power.

So they turnt the boost from 14psi up to 22 psi and they lost 20 whp.

Air fuel is fine. They are getting enough fuel. Only thing left could be cam timing? He has STR cam gears on it right now, but i believe they (running 11s afr) are puytting the stock ones back on.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd be trying a compression test too, i think.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

ya i'll let him know.

But the motor has been built with aftermarket rods, pistons, all new bearings, oil pump. etc.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

11:1 sounds nice. It'd be a lot lower if there was a boost leak somewhere. I agree - bad piston rings. Disconnect one of the crankcase breathers, there might be extreme blowby happening.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Wont be because its got stock head/cams, they can do a LOT more power than that.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

thats what i mean.

buil;t bottom end, gt40r turbo, 4 " exaust and downpipe. everythings done.

80mph cruising , hes at 0 boost, not in vacuum

14 psi did 320whp with a good afr
22 psi did 300whp with a good afr

could a sensor cause this problem? knock sensor?


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*..............*



SteveN said:


> Wont be because its got stock head/cams, they can do a LOT more power than that.




have u seen the size of that turbo??
i bolted a t51r onto a gtr with standard head and it made less power than standard cause the head needed major work!!

smaller turbos with standard heads are fine but not with big monster turbo's like this one!


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

i wouldve still expected for that motor and set up to make over 400whp for sure.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

matty32 said:


> 91? oh dear


Careful abouut this. That is not 91RON... In Canada they use a different rating system. i've talked this to death on another thread.

Not sure if you guys use MON or MON+RON/2.

Either way, your 91 octane is much higher than 91RON. At least around 95RON so it is not that bad.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Wait.. i remembered that Canada uses the PON octane rating. That is the (RON+MON)/2.

Here's some guideline comparisons, but can vary by 2 points:
RON MON PON 
90 83 86.6 
92 85 88.5 
95 87 91 
96 88 92 
98 90 94 
100 91.5 95.8 
105 95 100 
110 99 104.5


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Turbo*

Hi

The GT40 is not that monster of a turbo and is not hugely different than the GT35 but wdoes depend on spec of course.

I am considering one of these and have been having some communication with another Skyline owner with a GT4088 who is getting good boost and the best part of 600bhp ATW with one of these turbos with good boost levels by 4000 - 4500 rpm and he is looking to push this closer to 700bhp

There is defiantely some major problem with this setup. Dont beleive the head and standard CAMs woudl cause a 50% loss in power

Kev


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

We made 653 rwhp on 91 here in Los Angeles. Eric from XS has done as high as 720 whp on 91 octane. Its not the fuel , its the tuner.

In this case , the football is beating the monkey.

There are three things you need to make power - fuel , air , and spark. You also need it at the right time.

I say your cam timing is way off, and you don't have dick for timing. You are barking up all the wrong trees.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the timing could be excessively retarded - maybe your tuner is paranoid about knock. 300whp - a decent tuner could make that with 100% stock parts.

Adjustable cam wheels? Start with the stock wheels, or know how to match the degree of the cams with the specs for that particular cam. I personally, knowing that I don't know how to adjust cams, stuck with stock non-adjustable wheels.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*GT40*

Hi Sean

Do you have any Dyno sheets for the GT40

Would really appreciate seeing what power the GT40 is making at what rpm

Cheers
Kev


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres the Update so far:

Removed the STR cam gears. It was way off from the stock cams. So cam timing was retarded A LOT. Fixed that problem. Stock cam gears back on. Timing is set.

Did a run, 25 degrees timing (i believe, not 100% sure) and it only hit 320whp. 

Changed the plugs and tried again. 

Gained 20whp in midrange JUST with plugs.

It is getting fuel for sure and air. Next is spark. 

He ordered an HKS ignition box (the ones people use on skyline gtrs) and will have it put on tonight to see what difference it makes.


There was a stock (had a programable ecu) R32 that pulled off 320whp and 280 trq last night at the dyno.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I can only help out in what Ive been told. I can see there are a couple of tuners already posting in this topic.

But as already said I would try a leak down test!!!

Standard R32 fuel lines are narrow and if you want to push 600bhp you need to buy larger ones but you are still way down on power

Could it possibly be incorrect reading of boost, maybe the spring in the waste gate is only set for low boost pressures.

I noticed the standard rubber intercooler hose's on the plemum side, surely there no good to be running bigger boost!

What intercooler is fitted? Having a very good make (Trust) will give you quite alot more power.

My mechcanic takes all his builds to a well known tuner and they use a AF Ratio of around 11.2:1.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, how good are those Precission 1000cc injectors?

Would you not be looking at 800bhp for the injectors to be working efficently?

Maybe fitting some SARD 700cc or 800cc injectors will suit the set up better.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

01integrase said:


> what would make the car run at 0 boost cruising at 80mph in 5th gear? somethng just isnt right.


Sounds about right.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Sounds about right.


We had another skyline there and his was doing the same. Guess its normal. theres a good sign of relief.

All his fuel lines are upgraded to 1/2". 

Running bkr8eix for spark plugs

Sorry, i THOUGHT it was 1000cc, he just told me they are 880cc. 

Heres some pictures









































































Video - r32 gt40r skyline

Video - r32 gt40r skyline


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

01integrase said:


>


Is it just me or is piston number 4 showing a 5 written on top 

Nice and shiny,but if so,not made the homework really good


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> We made 653 rwhp on 91 here in Los Angeles. Eric from XS has done as high as 720 whp on 91 octane. Its not the fuel , its the tuner.
> 
> In this case , the football is beating the monkey.
> 
> ...



what is the ideal timing for an R32?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kgleeson said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> Do you have any Dyno sheets for the GT40
> 
> ...


Steves car - that was in D Sport and Sport Compact Car Magazine did something like 535 rwhp at 16 psi on 91 octane with a GT40 turbo.

A ton of dyno charts in here - but I dont think I have Steves GT40 charts.

Picasa Web Albums - Sean - Dyno charts


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> what is the ideal timing for an R32?


Probably more than you are running. 

Making GT-R's and RB26's work , is what I do for a living , so I am not going to give everything I know away for free.

I have used the AEM on a lot of RB26's , its not the ECU its the tuner. I will say it again the football is beating the monkey.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> It is getting fuel for sure and air. Next is spark.
> 
> He ordered an HKS ignition box (the ones people use on skyline gtrs) and will have it put on tonight to see what difference it makes..


Replacing parts like this is the true sign of someone that has no idea on how to troubleshoot a problem. Its a good way to bury the problem by covering something up.

We did 653 rwhp on 91 octane , 777 rwhp on C16 with stock ignition , good plugs , and an AEM. No other ignition enhancements. Just $30 each plugs.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

P3RV3RT said:


> Oh, how good are those Precission 1000cc injectors?
> 
> Would you not be looking at 800bhp for the injectors to be working efficently?
> 
> Maybe fitting some SARD 700cc or 800cc injectors will suit the set up better.


The Precision 1000s will be fine. They are a ton of injector for 300 whp , but I imagine they want something closer to 600 whp , and then they will need more.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

What did they do to the head ? Did they take the quench pad off ?

What cams are in it ? Who shimmed the head ?

The car that did 777 whp - with a similar setup - cams shimmed incorrectly - did 450 whp. They had HKS step 2 cams , with 2mm too much clearance on the cam.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tyndago said:


> What did they do to the head ? Did they take the quench pad off ?
> 
> What cams are in it ? Who shimmed the head ?
> 
> The car that did 777 whp - with a similar setup - cams shimmed incorrectly - did 450 whp. They had HKS step 2 cams , with 2mm too much clearance on the cam.


With what?????????

2mm clearance:nervous: 

Did it even run:lamer:


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Probably more than you are running.
> 
> Making GT-R's and RB26's work , is what I do for a living , so I am not going to give everything I know away for free.
> 
> I have used the AEM on a lot of RB26's , its not the ECU its the tuner. I will say it again the football is beating the monkey.


How much do you want to help ? 

The head is stock. Nothing has been touched or taken out. Local engine builders put it all together. He's planning on building this over the winter to make some more power.

quench pad? Care to explain what this does and how it could affect the performance if its still there?

To me, this should be running 400whp easy. Somethings not adding up. Having the only skyline around here and no one really having much knowledge isn't helping us out at all. Sean you seem to know a lot of motors, do you own a shop?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> With what?????????
> 
> 2mm clearance:nervous:
> 
> Did it even run:lamer:


I guess it ran ok. Must have made a hell of a racket. When we got the car , the head was in the back seat , the turbos in the trunk. Most of the piping on the passenger seat. The head was ported to junk , and there were wrong shims in it.

450 rwhp before it came to RB Motoring to 653 rwhp after it went from RB Motoring . Same cams 272/10.2 , same turbos 2835's , 2568 cc .


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> quench pad? Care to explain what this does and how it could affect the performance if its still there?
> 
> To me, this should be running 400whp easy. Somethings not adding up. Having the only skyline around here and no one really having much knowledge isn't helping us out at all. Sean you seem to know a lot of motors, do you own a shop?


I was just checking to see if you did anything crazy to the head. If you don't know what it is - dont worry about it. Just look it up on Google.

What brand dyno is this on ? Is there any correction ? 

Can I see a copy of the dyno chart ?

Was the block decked ? Was the head decked ? Was actual timing checked to TDC on the piston ?

I mostly hang out at RB Motoring. I used to work at Motorex. I was the crew chief for the Automotive Forums R34 that ran in World Challenge in 2006.

If you send me the AEM configuration file , and a couple logs from runs I can look at it for you.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

As far as the head and cams go , and peoples rambling about not making power and making less power than stock. If the airflow is there , on a turbo car it is, you can make power.

I have done 654 rwhp , and run 137 mph in the quarter mile on a stock head, with stock cams. All you have to do is turn up the boost.

Mike from DSport magazine did about 700 whp on stock head and cams.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> Video - r32 gt40r skyline
> 
> Video - r32 gt40r skyline


Man that thing is weak. Throw another 10 degrees of timing at it everywhere , see what it does. You might be suprised.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> I was just checking to see if you did anything crazy to the head. If you don't know what it is - dont worry about it. Just look it up on Google.
> 
> What brand dyno is this on ? Is there any correction ?
> 
> ...


I looked it up on google earlier today. Never knew about that. My only worries is if the engine builder knew about those or not. we rencently had a motor come in (honda motor) and two valves where really loose, to the point that it was about to fall off. I dont trust that they couldve checked everything on the motor prior to sending it back to the customer, especially when your talking about the shims on the cams.

The head and block was cleaned up. it wasnt decked (head or block) at all. They installed eagle h beam rods and wiseco pistons.

The cams are stock and are in stock spec as per the manuel.

I'll see if the tuner will let me send you the aem file or not. I can probably get a copy of the graph for sure. 

Greatly appreciate the help your giving us.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Man that thing is weak. Throw another 10 degrees of timing at it everywhere , see what it does. You might be suprised.


Thats what we've been saying. A pretty stock r32 was on the dyno pushing better numbers.

If i remember correctly, the last run that was dun, he was running 25 degrees of timing. adding 10 more degrees seems to be a lot. Is that safe?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

25 might not be much if its not all on 100%. Hook up the det cans , and keep throwing timing at it. The AEM has pretty good knock listening ability. Fairly aggressive knock retard if you set it up right.

Is your tuner using a boost compensated map or just straight map ? Probably not boost compensated , which is why you lost power on the other pulls.

Throw a couple more grounds at the motor too. The RB has horrible grounds.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> 25 might not be much if its not all on 100%. Hook up the det cans , and keep throwing timing at it. The AEM has pretty good knock listening ability. Fairly aggressive knock retard if you set it up right.
> 
> Is your tuner using a boost compensated map or just straight map ? Probably not boost compensated , which is why you lost power on the other pulls.
> 
> Throw a couple more grounds at the motor too. The RB has horrible grounds.



Hey,

We got a few dyno graphs and the AEM file you where looking for. Do you want me to email them to you so you can take a peak and see if somethings wrong?

We attached 3 other grounds last week, thinking it could've been a ground problem.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

My email is in my signature.

[email protected]


Send them over ,I should have time over the weekend to look at them.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

tyndago said:


> My email is in my signature.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Email is sent. 

Thanks again. I hope theres something that jumps out right away.

Also, i thing i was told last night, that they had a hard timing matching the timing from the motor to the timing on the ecu. It would be off 5 degrees.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

isn't there (or had been) a timing problem with the AEM and the CAS? maybe that's what's throwing things off so much.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> isn't there (or had been) a timing problem with the AEM and the CAS? maybe that's what's throwing things off so much.



I looked at the datalogs and the AEM cal file. It only has about 18 degrees of timing in it , and a couple other weird little things.

If they give it more timing , it will pickup 50-70 whp not a problem.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Sean,

Just to give you an update. Threw more timing to it last night, bumped the power to 400whp and 300trq with a nice power curve (not choppy like the ones i sent you). Nothing else was touched, just timing. Theres more to come out of it, but thats big progress.

Hes running 30-32 degrees of timing. Is that too much? Its not knocking yet. 

What other little weird things did the AEM show you?

He also picked up the HKS ignition module, but i dont think they'll install it since its not needed.


What else would it take to hit 500whp? 

Again, Big thanks to you!


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

By the way, it was hitting 400whp at 15 psi, not 22psi


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> By the way, it was hitting 400whp at 15 psi, not 22psi


80 whp with 3 psi less boost , due to timing. As far as how much is too much , you need to put timing back into an RB after 7200 rpms or power drops off at the top.

I wouldn't consider 30 degrees at 15 psi too be too much. You need a little less at the torque peak, but ramp it back up after then.

As far as hitting 500 whp , try putting some more boost to it, with similar amounts of timing. Watch 5200 rpms or so for knock.

As far as other weird stuff I saw with AEM , there were a few things, knock control was not turned on or tuned for that motor.

You probably dont need the HKS DLI. I like the pimpy NGK 7436-(x) plugs. Expensive, but the best plugs I have run in an RB26.

Send me the new cal, and a new datalog run, I will tell you what I see. I actually forgot to look at it on my laptop yesterday, the timing thing just jumped out at me, and I knew that was a big issue.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

18 degrees? oi, I'm at 14 degrees at full boost and load around 5-6K rpm.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> 18 degrees? oi, I'm at 14 degrees at full boost and load around 5-6K rpm.


How much after then? Is your base timing right ? The Power FC does a little bit of weird stuff with timing. Doesn't give you complete control of it.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Something odd.

The other night the AWD was hooked up. Worked fine, but we thought it felt pretty weak in power.

Couldnt figure it out, thought it was to do with the awd but when we watched the boost gauge, it would hit 9psi and stay there. Its suppose to be hitting 15psi. So with the boost cut at 20psi on the AEM, we took the vacuum line off the turbo housing and wastegate. This would boost really boost to 20 psi until boost cut. BUT it didnt! It stayed at 9psi.

any hints on what is causing it to stay at 9psi ? small vacuum leak somewheres?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> Something odd.e took the vacuum line off the turbo housing and wastegate. This would boost really boost to 20 psi until boost cut. BUT it didnt! It stayed at 9psi.
> 
> any hints on what is causing it to stay at 9psi ? small vacuum leak somewheres?


What brand exhaust manifold ? What brand wastegate ? What psi spring ?

If its a 9 psi spring , its going to do 9 psi. If you have an exhaust leak before the turbine, or on the wastegate , its going to make 9 psi.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

well manifold is a old style HKS ...bottom mount converted to top mount ....wastegate is a hks 50mm which you can turn the boost up and down.

Should have a 14 psi inside of it. 

also, theres was fluid added to the reservoir for the atessa system. i dont know if that would affect anything. right now "anti skid" and "awd" lights are with the fuse pulled


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> well manifold is a old style HKS ...bottom mount converted to top mount ....wastegate is a hks 50mm which you can turn the boost up and down.
> Should have a 14 psi inside of it.
> also, theres was fluid added to the reservoir for the atessa system. i dont know if that would affect anything. right now "anti skid" and "awd" lights are with the fuse pulled


You keep getting back to the ATTESA system. Do you have serious problem with the ATTESA system ? You have been seeming like you are trying to blame it for something in about every single post about this car.

If you are really worried about it , take the 4 bolts off the front propshaft , and its all the way out of the equation. It wont leak from the backside of the transfercase. I think I can go though on this thread and count 4 times when you have mentioned ATTESA. 

Your problems are not ATTESA releated, they are lack of understanding of how the GT-R and RB26 works.

If you have a 14 psi spring , and its not holding 14 psi , then you have an exhaust leak before the turbine or not the spring you think in there. Its spring pressure thats going to hold the wg closed. If you have a leak , then it leaks that exhaust energy that would normally drive the turbine , like the way the wastegate works.


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

honestly this is the first time anyone around here has touched a GTR or RB26. Anytime something happened, is when they touched the awd system in someway and things screwed up. 

Hes going to check for exaust leaks as soon as hes off of work. Maybe a few bolts backed off since they installed everything. I'm not 100% sure they put on a flex pipe anywheres on the exaust.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Id check the spring first . Then depending on how the boost controller is hooked up, the top line to the wastegate . That leak will lower boost to spring pressure, which is probably actually 0.8 bar.


----------



## falcon (Aug 3, 2007)

I well elativeing thes

to show order


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Come to find out, a charge pipe was just about to completly come off the intercooler. Put that back on and tightened it down. Put down 460whp and 335 trq with a few runs. Hes going to be going for a little more shortly, hoping to hit the 500 mark.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice! How does the GT40 spool on the RB26?


----------



## falcon (Aug 3, 2007)

thank you

iam happy


----------



## 01integrase (Jul 24, 2007)

Lith said:


> Nice! How does the GT40 spool on the RB26?


spool is a little slow right now. I'm use to having 15 psi at 4100 rpm (not and rb 26)

at 5200 rpm hes at 15psi then spikes to 18. The turbo really hasnt started to work yet. once hes up and past 20-21psi the turbo is going to shine.

I'd say he'd be able to hit 600whp on c16


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

01integrase said:


> Come to find out, a charge pipe was just about to completly come off the intercooler. Put that back on and tightened it down. Put down 460whp and 335 trq with a few runs. Hes going to be going for a little more shortly, hoping to hit the 500 mark.


Seems like you are getting an education on GT-R's. 

300 whp to 460 whp, little things holding the car back.

The RB won't make too much power down low, its a short stroke, short rod motor. It makes its power up high, but you generally have a very broad powerband. From 5100- 8000 rpms is a lot of useable power.


----------



## willcossie (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi mate just read your tread, i had a gt4088 with a .95 hotside on a standard engine no cams or nothing only 750cc injectors and a power fc it made 502 hp 354 [email protected] 16psi. i think you need to start looking at your turbo, gt40's orignated from deisel trucks, but the blades are replaced with ones designe for petrol engines which rev more than deisel's, where did you by turboo from and how much if you don't mind me asking? there truck turbo's being sold as cheap gt40's.......................p.s also check your car for boost leaks


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

WTF ????


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

3year old post dragged up for what?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

my old gt4088r was incredible at 1.7 bar R32 gtr gt4088r 650 bhp - YouTube

R32 gtr skyline 650bhp speed check - YouTube


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome, what fuel - and what was the rest of the setup? How was spool etc? I've always wanted to see how a GT40R would go on an RB, anything you can share on the setup would be appreciated


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

01integrase said:


> 91 octane right now, then c16 if we figure out the problem


bloody hell 91! my piss is higher than that after a night out.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

91 in Canada is 93-5 (pretty much 95) here in the UK, they use PON/AKI over there

You also know this original thread is pretty old yes :chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Damit. Somebody else raised it from the dead though.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Holey thread resurection batman


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

even batman would love a gt40


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

You've definitely put that across - do you have any answers you can share on the questions I asked a few posts above?


----------

